# Springfield XD Slim Questions



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking at getting one of the new Springfield XD Slims for my conceal carry gun. I carry a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II right now but I think I want something different like the XD Slim. Does anybody have one or has shot one & can tell me anything about them?

Thanks


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

The hardest part is FINDING one in stock and NOT overpaying

anything over $509 for an XDS is a rip-

wholesale is $379

to me, its the best carry 45 you can get, far lighter than any 1911 style carry (21 oz NOT the listed 29oz on the net)

shoots great, the only prob is finding one right now, and NOT paying too much, because it just isnt worth wasting $120-150 more than retail to get it now


----------

